# Mall of Arabia



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A friend has just posted this on her facebook


If you are driving to Mall of Arabia, be aware that they have put up 3 very high traffic bumps on the road to the rear car park (leading to Spinneys). Will wreck your car. I'm not going back there. Maybe the front is OK, but always full.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend has just posted this on her facebook
> 
> 
> If you are driving to Mall of Arabia, be aware that they have put up 3 very high traffic bumps on the road to the rear car park (leading to Spinneys). Will wreck your car. I'm not going back there. Maybe the front is OK, but always full.


When enough people complain about it, they will grind them down. Same thing happened in the area I live.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> When enough people complain about it, they will grind them down. Same thing happened in the area I live.



In the meantime I hope this warning will save someones car from being ruined


----------

